# Winter on the Rocks



## Kellbert06 (Nov 16, 2007)

February 12th and 13th in Sunny Saint George, we are having a two day fund raising jeep ride. If your into off-roading you dont want to miss this event.
www.winterontherocks.blogspot.com trails,food,raffle prizes. promise to be a great time.


----------

